# XD, M&P, or Glock?



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't really heard anything bad about any of these, and I think I any of them would make a fine addition to my collection. I haven't been able to shoot any of them- yet, but plan on making it to the range once work calms down and I get caught up at school. I'm leaning towards a full size 357sig because of the availability of ammo around here (WalMart rarely has 9mm or .45, but almost always as a few boxes of 357sig). Thought I would turn to the friendly people at HGF and ask them what they would choose as a range gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

deleted by me


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I shot all three of those in 9mm when I purchased one last month. I ended up buying the Glock but I did like the XDM quite a bit, however, I didn't like the M&P as much. Funnily enough, I shot my friend's M&P in .40 about a week ago and it was actually fairly nice. 

To me, the Glock 19 just fit the best and that's why I bought it but that's why you have to shoot all three: to find the one that interfaces with you the best. I think all three are excellent pistols and when I was researching them, I couldn't find any technical problems with any of them. 

Good luck with school and work and I hope you get to the range soon.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I own all three, and I would agree than any of them will make a fine addition to anyone's collection. My personal favorite is the Glock, mostly because it has the best trigger of the three. It's trigger can also be made even lighter by anyone with some basic instruction, should one ever desire.They are easy to work on, and it's easy to find accessory parts for them.

My 2nd place gun is the M&P, mostly because of it's ability to change the backstrap. Great choice for someone with very large or small hands. I also like the way it sits in the hand.

Last place is the XD, all the reasons for which are purely subjective.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting replies...

I shoot with about 6 friends normally in a league. My best friend swears by his M&P 9L. My other buddy loves his Sig P226. Yet another loves his Beretta PX4. I own a Springer XDm and several Glocks. I purchased the Springer because it felt very good in my hand and pointed well. Took it home. Fun to shoot but seems to be a little more prone to muzzle flip. My Glock 35 with 40/9 conversion barrel is my favorite. Can shoot the hell out of it all day and it begs for more. Very good control.

Now when my friends and I swap guns among one another to experiment, we always wind up realizing that we each enjoy our own guns. Reason: to each of us a gun feels the best in our hand and we enjoy the particular characteristics of shooting them. In other words, they are all great guns and enviable weapons for many purposes, but you have to find the one that fits your particular needs and disregard the opinions of others unless there is some consistent issue that is mentioned with a model. Go to a range and rent a few.

By the way...... the PX4 is SWEET....... :smt083

A couple of things that may be of value about each:

Glock: Been around a long darn time and is a proven weapon. Tons of aftermarket stuff if you so desire. A person with a decent bit of mechanical aptitude can completely take it apart and work on it (my 9 year old does). Reliable. Very reliable. Good price in comparison to the other two. Awesome cistmer service

Springfield XDm: feels great in hand. Replaceable backstraps (look at Gen 4 Glocks). 19+1 capacity in 9mm. Higher bore axis than other two. More muzzle flip (for me). World of safeties. Match grade barrel although if this really makes a difference to anyone in free hand shooting, call me. Decent trigger. Croatian made. No aftermarket parts other than sights to the best of my knowledge. Darn expensive!!! Great Customer service

M&P: The new Glock wannabe. Seems to be gaining momentum. Replaceable backstraps. Nice frame size and grip angle. American made. Great customer service. Some aftermarket stuff available. Reliable. Decent trigger. Don't like the 'tool' in the grip.

All are great....... by the way....... the recoil on the PX4 is almost nonexistent in comparison to the others.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I didn't know the M&P was American made- that's plus 2 for it. Aftermarket accesories/ parts aren't really factoring into my decision. Just not my thing to do a whole of customizing unless I build something (sound system, computer, possibly an AR down the road). I was crunching some numbers, and, depending on how much Uncle Sam decides is his share, I may end up going a completely different path altogether (or just buy 2:smt115).


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Just buy all three, plus the Beretta PX4. :smt082


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've owned all three guns.

I didn't like the Glock grips.

And I liked the XDm the best .










until I bought my Beretta PX4










Now I really can't tell you which I like the best.

Both are very good guns.

:smt1099


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

i would would go with the M&P out of ur choices but the PX4 is saweet and i love my SR9


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I was told that if you are going to buy an XD, go for the .357. I have the 9mm and I am happy with it. I have a Glock too and it hasn't failed me so far. I like the grip of the XDm better.

:smt083


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, thanks to this site, my list has expanded to include the PX4. I'm a little put off by the DA/SA (prefer one trigger pull), but I'm not sure if it's enough to exclude it. The Sig P250 is starting to come on too, but I don't know nearly enough about it to know if I'm really interested. I think I'm going to sacrifice some sleep time next Saturday and head to a shop to see what I can get my hands on. Kinda sucks the only range I know of around here that rents is only open in the afternoon on weekends. I work nights and can't see the sense in altering my sleep schedule completely for one day off.


----------



## Yousef Sansour (Oct 7, 2009)

You should buy the gun that feels best when you shoot it. Buying a gun is a personal decision because one gun may work for you but not for me. The point I am trying to make, as long as you get a good quality gun that is dependable and somewhat accurate you should be fine. Now in regards to the 357sig, I strongly advise you against that caliber. The ammo is very expensive and very hard to come by. The myth of its ballistics and how great they are, is just that a myth. You can get the same ballistics from a .40Cal for a lot less recoil and money. You want to get a caliber that you are accurate with at high speed and high stress shooting. The 357Sig is not it, the recoil characteristics of that round are extremely aggressive and hard to keep under control. In my opinion the 357Sig is a solution to a non-existing problem. Good luck.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Yousef Sansour said:


> You should buy the gun that feels best when you shoot it. Buying a gun is a personal decision because one gun may work for you but not for me. The point I am trying to make, as long as you get a good quality gun that is dependable and somewhat accurate you should be fine. Now in regards to the 357sig, I strongly advise you against that caliber. The ammo is very expensive and very hard to come by. The myth of its ballistics and how great they are, is just that a myth. You can get the same ballistics from a .40Cal for a lot less recoil and money. You want to get a caliber that you are accurate with at high speed and high stress shooting. The 357Sig is not it, the recoil characteristics of that round are extremely aggressive and hard to keep under control. In my opinion the 357Sig is a solution to a non-existing problem. Good luck.


I'm aware of all of this. My question to the forum assumes I shoot them all the same (haven't made it that far yet) and they all feel comparable (haven't even made it that far yet). As for the availability of 357Sig ammo, I see it more often than .45 Auto or 9mm with prices near that of the .45. I have never seen .40 locally. I'm not saying it's not around, I just haven't seen it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with Yousef Sansour

The .40 or .45 are much better rounds (IMHO) in every way.

Of those two - I like the way the .45 handles better than the .40.

:smt1099


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

Unless you're going to do the mud and grit combat training thing (Glock specialty) any of these guns are excellent. In reality few people expose their weapons to this abuse and all three would probably do well. Choose the one that feels best and shoots best for you, then don't look back.


----------



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

FN FiveseveN... :smt023


----------



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

If you want to "Load on Sunday and shoot all week long" but not have to shoot a lever action, then consider choosing a FN FiveseveN... Light wieght, No recoil to speak of, Shoots extreamely flat, very dependable and it's super accurate. :smt023

(((FIREARMS HAVE TWO ENEMIES...RUST AND POLITICIANS)))


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

The search for my new "toy" will really get started this weekend, so far it's all been online. There's a gun show less than 2 blocks from here. It won't be a very big affair and, from what I've seen at past shows, most prices will be ridiculous on guns. I will be able to fondle different models and hopefully narrow my list. Then again, every day I go to work it seems that more OT is posted and my price range goes up. I'll keep this thread updated with my opinions of different pistols as I go along. Shopping can be fun, just a little frustrating sometimes with so many choices.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

XD, XDm and Glock.

If others like the S&W pistols, I'll let you have them.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I made it to the show yesterday, and I was disappointed. Very small selection of pistols and NO glocks. I did find used samples of the XD and M&P. XD is gone from the list. The grip feels weird in my hand. Love the ergos of the M&P and the PX4. CZ 75 P-07 duty surprised me too. It's a little smaller than what I'm looking at, but got me interested in their other models. I was hoping to make the list shorter and that didn't really work. Search goes on...


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

*How 'bout a CZ?*

Over the past couple of weeks, I've spent a lot of time shopping, researching, and at the range. Out of the original 3, nothing made the cut. I decided that I'll wait for a gen4 Glock. The M&P was nice, but it was missing something. It just didn't do the trick for me. I kept coming back to CZ. I opted to go with a smaller model than the full size I started looking for. Smaller caliber, too



CZ P-07 Duty 9mm

Now to make it back to the range and take it for a drive


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Ok. Now I can finally speak from experience. Actually shooting all 3 in a .45. I would pick any of them in a heartbeat. Now just as far as my personal preference. I was a huge Glock fan. And I mean huge. So this will kind of show my opinions.

Taking the #1 spot. Suprise suprise...the M&P. That's right the m&p. I love the feel of the trigger. The comfort of the grip. Over my ruger this is the best shooting pistol ever. Easy to take apart and maintain which is something all 3 have in common. Plus with the gun being thinner than the Glock and XD it makes concealing more easily. For me this weas definitely an easy pick. I like the ability to see if a round is chambered by looking at the top of the slide. 

#2. Tough choice but I am leaning more towards the Xd just because it feels alittle better in my hand. Accuracy was slightly better. I do like the ability to see if a load is chambered on the xd. Now I always double check but I do like the ability.

#3. The Glock. It is a nice gun dont get me wrong. But the comfort level is just not there. Definitely better with a hogue rubber sleeve on it. The way I hold a gun it made the accuracy slightly worse with the glock than with the other two. Its still a good gun and I wouldnt be mad if it is all I had. 

Of course these are just my opinions. I can name others who feel the same after shooting all three.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

When I shot the M&P and XD in 45 is was no brainer for me also. The M&P was just better for me. Fit better in my hand, shot better, everything was just better.. Couldn't have asked more.


----------



## whoaitswee (Mar 15, 2010)

Most of my friends have glocks so as my first gun I decided to go with the XDm and love it. I'd probably get a glock too, but I love the look of the XD and it shoots well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 whoaitswee

Good choice

:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 17 gen 4 RTF


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

From what is mentioned, I say M&P. I am picking mine up this week.

You can't argue with the success of Glock. I would be very comfortable trusting my life with that gun, except that it feels horrible in my hand. I wanted to like them, but I can't. It doesn' feel natural.

I like the XDm, but when I pick up the M&P, it feels great to me.

Any will serve you well. Good luck.

Edit: Not mentioned here - but you may want to consider a Stoeger Cougar. I have one & LOVE it. Not a great carry gun, but a fantastic shooter & great value - IMO.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

thelonerang3r said:


> I'm aware of all of this. My question to the forum assumes I shoot them all the same (haven't made it that far yet) and they all feel comparable (haven't even made it that far yet). As for the availability of 357Sig ammo, I see it more often than .45 Auto or 9mm with prices near that of the .45. I have never seen .40 locally. I'm not saying it's not around, I just haven't seen it.


Thats because NO ONE is buying it..so it stays on the shelf. 9MM and 45 ACP fly off the shelves like a covey of quail making a break for it.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a Glock guy so I'd say Glock. IMO it's the best 9mm pistol on the market.


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

I would go M&P for its adjustable and superior ergonomics. Super comfy gun to hold and shoot.


----------

